# My Regrets



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish to Apologise for losing my Temper in another post. With Yak. I put something on the page i regretted typing and posting immediately. I tried to erase it but unfortunately some saw it. Yak I to have lost members of my family in 2 World Wars and my own Father served during WW2. It shortened his life span by 20 years after he came home from the War. But i still extend my regrets for the things i said at first about the US Flag it wa said in anger and i regret saying it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont worry about it Emac.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2007)

It was a two way street there. It takes a big man to admit he was wrong. Comments from you both I am sure erked a few people here about countries contributions to the war, who lost more men, etc etc. (I had to stop myself couple times from posting b/c I was ticked off over those comments).

If you both just drop it then I am sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

Its dropped but I to am proud of my Nations Flag and my Country and the effort that Australia has contributed not only in Iraq and Afghanistan but in WW1 WW2 Korea Malaya Vietnam and elsewhere. But its over and i shouldn't have allowed myself to get pissed of but i did


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

I will say that sometimes people say what they really feel inside when angry.
Then sometimes not.

I am going to stick with my thoughts about the French and no one will change my mind.

We (US) could have stayed out of the war all together. I have to wonder what the outcome would have been in that case.

My statements were directed at the French most of the way through. Until pushed.. I have no real issue with anyone else. 

Personally I find the swastika very offensive but it is part of history and, I don’t whine about it. I see it on some of the plane pics here on the board.

Der I meant AH 64…I have been working on a C47 here lately in it’s stuck in my head.
My Bad.

And last……. I don’t have a sister……

Emac no hard feelings. I don’t take things personal.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Its dropped but I to am proud of my Nations Flag and my Country and the effort that Australia has contributed not only in Iraq and Afghanistan but in WW1 WW2 Korea Malaya Vietnam and elsewhere. But its over and i shouldn't have allowed myself to get pissed of but i did



You should be proud. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> We (US) could have stayed out of the war all together. I have to wonder what the outcome would have been in that case.



I would of wondered what the outcome of the war would of been as well as the future of the USA "if" it had stayed out of it.

But equally what would of happened to the USA and the rest of the Allies if Russia would of stayed out of it.

Both are good questions and both have very bloody answers.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2007)

No prob emac...


----------



## uhhuh35 (Feb 19, 2007)

Emac, it's very cool of you to step up and apologise. 
On a different note, I wish America would adopt Australia's method of dealing with "immigrants" and "illegal aliens".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2007)

Very cool Emac - you're a "class act."


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I would of wondered what the outcome of the war would of been as well as the future of the USA "if" it had stayed out of it.
> 
> But equally what would of happened to the USA and the rest of the Allies if Russia would of stayed out of it.
> 
> Both are good questions and both have very bloody answers.



Yes you have to wonder…

But also the Russian did not have much choice since the Germans kinda invaded them.
We (us) would have ended up on the hit list some time soon any way. The Germans built and tested a diesel powered bomber that could make it from Berlin to NY without a fuel stop.

Also there was an idea of towing a barge (u boat) with Nuclear headed V2 rockets to lob at NY.

You are correct….. always a bloody answer.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> Yes you have to wonder…
> 
> But also the Russian did not have much choice since the Germans kinda invaded them.
> We (us) would have ended up on the hit list some time soon any way. The Germans built and tested a diesel powered bomber that could make it from Berlin to NY without a fuel stop.
> ...



Agreed it would of been ugly no matter how you figure it. Lets just thank God it never happened.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> Der I meant AH 64…I have been working on a C47 here lately in it’s stuck in my head.
> My Bad.



No worries I did not doubt your military service, just what aircraft you were talking about.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No worries I did not doubt your military service, just what aircraft you were talking about.



Der…. Here are some pics of the Me109 that was at our fly in. I was told it is the 1 and only real and flying example in the States. The pilot (that is his hand on the front canopy) told me the there is no insurance on it because they were unable to put a price on it. Priceless! I told him that my underwear would be sucked up into my arse the whole time I was flying it. 

That cockpit is sure pretty! Sorry about all the people in the pic it was a major attraction here.

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/88turboGT/P1012427.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/88turboGT/P1012426.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/88turboGT/P1012406.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/88turboGT/P1012425.jpg


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 19, 2007)

same bird as this I think but check the registration


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> same bird as this I think but check the registration



You have pics of the rest of it?


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep thats it..where did you get that pic??? Looks like someones den...LOL


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2007)

Marseilles rig actually when a short stint of service on the Ost front before Afrika. have seen the bird first hand as well as a fly over my head at Chino some years back ........


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

No worries Yak. its forgotten. how ever I did notice you referring to your GrandFather and my condolances about your Grand Dad being killed in action. 

But don't judge all Frenchmen and women based on the stupid action of a few near Normandy the day you went to pay homage to your Grand father. If you go about 150 miles inland to the old Somme Battlefields from WW1 you will begin to come across the Commonwealth War Grave Commission Cemteries from WW1. 40,000 Plus Aussies are buried around the Old Mien Gate Road and Ameins Albert and Villa Britenau and the Somme Cemetries and battle fields from WW1. 

On the 25th April since 1919 to the present date except for 4 years during the Occupation The French Citizens come out and pay homage to my Country Men killed around those old Battle Sites and Cemetries. April 25th is ANZAC DAY for Australian and New Zealand Army Corp from WW1. Mostly the main French population with the French Military and Government join with the Australians and New Zealanders in paying respect to the men from down under coming to help save France during WW1. 

There are some real drop kicks as some Cemetries have been vandalised of late but this is only very rarely and the French Government attempts to investigate the crimes and pays for the Cemetries repair along with the Commonwealth War Graves Commission. Do I judge all French men and women on the actions of a few dead heads, No I don't. that would be unfair and illogical. By the way 

Yak. I had 3 uncles serving on the Somme from 1916 to 1918 all came home. Also had another Uncle Killed in Action Gallipoli 1915 and is buried at Lone Pine Cemetry Gallipoli Turkey. 2nd World War Father served in 2nd AIF 6th Division Australian Army and later with 467 RAAF Squadron Bomber Command. Also 2 uncles one with 8th Division 2nd AIF Australian Army POW in Changi Singapore for 3 1/2yrs and another uncle killed in action of coast of Malta Serving with the Royal Navy in 1942. We bear no malice towards former enemies in my family Yak

. It was war and that is what occurs in war. But we also treasure Allies and friends as well. Maybe next time you go to France go and see the ceremonies conducted on 25th April every year and see the French People of the region whose families went through a Bloody costly war and the thanks they pay my Country men and women along to the New Zealanders as well.

As for my Uncle Killed in Action on between the 6th-8th August 1915 (that is the nearest dates they can determine at death due to a battle taking place) He was Killed attacking a Turkish Position at the Battle of The Nek Gallipoli. Its been nearly 92 years since his death and he is buried in Foriegn Soil though cared for by the Turkish People and still honoured. I am planning a trip to Gallipoli in 2015. The 100th Anniversary of the Gallipoli Landings on the 25th April 1915. ANZAC DAY to pay respect to my uncle and his mates who didn't come home. And I never met my uncles from WW1 especially my Uncle Killed in 1915 and My Uncle Killed in 1942 but I remember them all each and every day I draw Breathe to give thanks to them and men like them. Including my Dad and your Grand father Yak


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Emac I salute those gallant men of your family, especially those who did not make it back  
Gallipoli in 2015 would be an awesome experiance, I hope you get there. I personally am trying to convince the missus to go to New Guinea with me, as I want to walk the Kokoda track and visit other battle sites in the area, would especially love to fly over to Rabaul on New Britain. I might have to get some mates to come instead though as the wife is pretty adament that she wouldn't go there for all the money in the world. Women.. blah.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great trek to do Wild. However heard that local Papuans getting pissed of from Govt taking all revenue and not passing it onto the locals. Thanks for the salute to the men in my family. But mum served in the WRAFS as well and at one time had 3 brothers in laws all Military RAAF and Army. when I was growing up as a kid thought civilians were people who had retired from the Air Force etc. Many years ago did the Thai Burma Railway Trek in Thailand from the Commonwealth War Graves Site near a Thai Buddists temple in the mountains down pass Hell Fire Pass to the Bridge itself. We were fit young men food and rations plenty of clean fresh water and yet by foot it was hard going. God knows how those poor bastards who were forced to build that bloody train track did it and the bridge. Then when we arrived at where the present day bridge is near another cemetry we held a service of rememberance for all the men who never came home Wild

As for Gallipoli now thats personal. Its my dream my aim in life a mission to go pay respects to an Uncle of my family. To visit him so to speak and tell him he is missed but never forgotten by his family and his sacrifice is honoured still in his family. I even named my own son after my Uncle in memberance to my Uncle's service to Australia

my family has served this Country of ours Wild. In war time and in peace time. they were just ordinary men and women doing a job. and I am proud of them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> Der…. Here are some pics of the Me109 that was at our fly in. I was told it is the 1 and only real and flying example in the States. The pilot (that is his hand on the front canopy) told me the there is no insurance on it because they were unable to put a price on it. Priceless! I told him that my underwear would be sucked up into my arse the whole time I was flying it.
> 
> That cockpit is sure pretty! Sorry about all the people in the pic it was a major attraction here.
> 
> ...



There is one in England and one in GErmany and there are about 5 to 10 that are being restored to flying condition.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 20, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> No worries Yak. its forgotten. how ever I did notice you referring to your GrandFather and my condolances about your Grand Dad being killed in action.
> 
> But don't judge all Frenchmen and women based on the stupid action of a few near Normandy the day you went to pay homage to your Grand father. If you go about 150 miles inland to the old Somme Battlefields from WW1 you will begin to come across the Commonwealth War Grave Commission Cemteries from WW1. 40,000 Plus Aussies are buried around the Old Mien Gate Road and Ameins Albert and Villa Britenau and the Somme Cemetries and battle fields from WW1.
> 
> ...



Emac I have to give you an A+ for persistence. 

It sounds like you have allot to be proud of there. As I have only lost a Grandfather (ww2) and an uncle (Korea) I still get the point.

I went and lived in England for almost 6months. Warrick to be exact. Worked with some Scotts and Britt’s. It took me a week or so to figure out the reference to a “Frog” I heard it all the time. Finally someone told me it was a French person. 

This person took me to a collection of ww2 relics and documents for a look. We came upon a gold clad book for an even closer look. It had the names, ranks and such, of the 26,000 U.S airmen that gave their lives in this noble cause. He told me “The Britt’s are thankful for every name in the book”! This was very impressive for me. I had never heard this before.

I was treated extremely well…. when I was there by everyone. Even after I began to speak and they could tell I was a Yank! 

I got lost in the countryside near Birmingham and had to stop and ask for directions. I found a phone repairman working on a phone pole in the middle of no where. I asked for directions and not only did he help…but he also got into his van and had me follow him all the way to Warrick! Now that is class!

Let’s now move onto France. Everywhere I went… I was ok until they hear me speak English… then after that…. I was just an A hole American and was treated as such ….not by just the few you speak of… but buy about 80% of them. I did notice a change of attitude with the older ones. I already mentioned the women near the graves so… I won’t go into that.

This is in no way said to reduce any sacrifice or honor or anything else you pointed out with your family. “You have a very good reason to be proud”

Now with that said: This is my opinion too. You give yours, so I should be able too. 

I do not feel that the few people (French) that do honor the fallen can make up for the very short memoried French population that is there now. Sorry but I will never have any use for the French.

Australia is the only country, that I have been to, that I can safely say I would want to live there. The people were very nice and the country is very beautiful. I even like your flag.


May God bless all the fallen soldiers and living too! I support our troops!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2007)

Try speaking German and English when you are in France!


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Try speaking German and English when you are in France!



Is that worse than just plain English?


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

how about we just let this thing go on the French ok ..........

just jesting





hey is that French wine in that glass buddy ?


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 20, 2007)

Erich said:


> how about we just let this thing go on the French ok ..........
> 
> just jesting
> 
> ...



 subject is dropped....
German Beer!


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

yes I'd take a good Deutsche Bier right now as it is a few minuto's after 12 in my region of the Sphere


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 20, 2007)

Erich said:


> yes I'd take a good Deutsche Bier right now as it is a few minuto's after 12 in my region of the Sphere



müssen auf der Westküste sein...8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a nice Weizen Bier this afternoon after I got home.


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

ye Yak in Oregon, but I finished off my little bottle of Zeltinger Sonnenuhr. that was great lying here on meds after my brief accident


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 21, 2007)

Erich said:


> ye Yak in Oregon, but I finished off my little bottle of Zeltinger Sonnenuhr. that was great lying here on meds after my brief accident



Selbach-Oster Zeltinger Sonnenuhr Spätlese good stuff. 

I wish you a speedy recovery..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Same here. Hope you are doing better.


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2007)

yes I woke up my wonderful generating cranky self this morn ready to kill. Actually the Mrs. is home to be with me so we will make love for hours and drink white German wine and ............ dang I feel cranky


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 21, 2007)

Erich said:


> yes I woke up my wonderful generating cranky self this morn ready to kill. Actually the Mrs. is home to be with me so we will make love for hours and drink white German wine and ............ dang I feel cranky



TMI.....


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2007)

we were by the fireplace and my wife says your hot, which I took as a compliment until she said...........no your on fire E !! 

I should just go take a quick run through the snow in the buff right now 8) 

your right of course TMI


----------



## timshatz (Feb 22, 2007)

Erich said:


> we were by the fireplace and my wife says your hot, which I took as a compliment until she said...........no your on fire E !!
> 
> I should just go take a quick run through the snow in the buff right now 8)
> 
> your right of course TMI



Not TMI. There weren't any pics (not suggesting there should be either). But it was under the line on TMI. 

Not that many females on this board anyway. They usually make the TMI call.


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2007)

actually I think my neighbors was taking photos from their hot tub ......... I'll wait till they are fully developed before ...........


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2007)

You go old man! We're all jealoous.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry me being a bit slow here but is that Me 109 a Battle of Britain vetern?

I read somewhere about that aircraft.


----------

